# Caminito del Rey Restoration in Spain



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

How the Caminito del Rey restoration in Alora and Ardales is being done :
A spectacular video of the restoration works at El Caminito del Rey in Ardales, Málaga, in El Chorro Area. Planned to open this Easterm, it will cost 6€ per person but it is definitely worth it!!!. The first month it will be free
Feel lucky to have this only a ten minute drive from home,just shows there is another side to the Costa del Sol.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would love to walk this but my OH suffers from vertigo, I'd never get him out of the car! Are you going to have a go?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Fantastic. Went up there about 20 years ago and there was a bit with some planks missing. Couldn't do it now, lost my trust in everything


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Will I or won't I?quick video of it now complete.If any of you are thinking of going I can certainly recommend the Kon Tiki restaurant which is owned and run by Billy and it's famous for his Indian curries and the views from his restaurant are absolutely sublime.Just nice to sit down,nice meal and take in the views.Regards.SB.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Picture of the Kon Tiki.one thing is for sure it's certainly no high class restaurant but it's famous for his curries.If you are going to see the Kings walk I would certainly recommend trying one of Billy's curries and he is one of the nicest people you could ask to meet.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks fantastic, but I too suffer from vertigo and at the beginning of the video I could feel myself pulling away from my ipad. Shame, cos I love curries.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Justina said:


> Looks fantastic, but I too suffer from vertigo and at the beginning of the video I could feel myself pulling away from my ipad. Shame, cos I love curries.


Billy's restaurant if that's what you want to call it is about ten minutes away from the kings walk and it's just renowned for his curries and the Spanish seem to love his place.Met him about 14years ago when he first opened and over the years he has gone from strength to strength and the views from his place over the lakes are just absolutely spectacular.Nice meal with a Cobra beer does make a pleasant change.Picture of the missis with Billy.A really nice and unassuming guy.Going over this afternoon to see if I have got the bottle to go on the walk.will have to wait and see.Nice Sunday everyone,Respect.SB.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is a piece in today's Diario Sur quoting the Mayors of the nearby areas saying the re-opening of the Caminito will create jobs locally, and indeed that this has already started. That will be good news.


El Caminito del Rey comienza a generar empleo en Álora y Ardales . SUR.es

Are there now handrails or a barrier along the whole length of the new walkway? If there are, I might just have a go although I can't cope with steep drops if there's no fence or barrier. I am fine with standing on top of a skyscraper as long as there's something to hold on to, though.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Reservations to do the walk can be made from tomorrow, there is a link within this article to the site:-

Las visitas al Caminito del Rey serán gratuitas durante seis meses y se podrán reservar desde mañana . SUR.es

It will be free for at least the first six months, which may be extended for up to one year.
I'm glad to see that only 50 people per half hour will be allowed!

Did you go to have a look yesterday, Soulboy, and were you put off or not?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Reservations to do the walk can be made from tomorrow, there is a link within this article to the site:-
> 
> Las visitas al Caminito del Rey serán gratuitas durante seis meses y se podrán reservar desde mañana . SUR.es
> 
> ...


Yes we did have a look.Would I go on it now?In all honesty probably not.Probably an age thing but did go on it so far when we first came to live here over 20years ago but 20years down the line can make a lot of difference to your bottle.Can't see many old aged pensioners going on but there again I might be completely wrong.I think you are going to get more climbers and walkers on then anythingI hope it does some good for the tourist trade because every little bit helps..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

soulboy said:


> Yes we did have a look.Would I go on it now?In all honesty probably not.Probably an age thing but did go on it so far when we first came to live here over 20years ago but 20years down the line can make a lot of difference to your bottle.Can't see many old aged pensioners going on but there again I might be completely wrong.I think you are going to get more climbers and walkers on then anythingI hope it does some good for the tourist trade because every little bit helps..


Certainly looks as though it's going to be popular! 10,500 reservations made in the first 6 hours after they became available.

El portal del Caminito del Rey tramita 10.500 reservas para recorrer la nueva pasarela en seis horas . SUR.es

Hope your friend's restaurant does well out of it - I think I'd wait until after doing the walk before risking a curry though, rather than having one before!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Nowadays I have difficult looking at some videos and pictures. We have one window in the attic (the one they used to haul the mule up through - just to give you an idea of the size) that we have had to put a guard rail across to prevent me falling out. For those who don't know what it is like - it is bl**dy awful - a drop seems to draw you like a magnet to throw yourself over!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The investment in restoring the Caminito del Rey certainly seems to have paid off in terms of the boost to the local economy.

El Caminito del Rey transforma la economÃ*a del Guadalhorce en solo un aÃ±o . SUR.es

I hope visitor numbers stay high after the charge to do the walk is introduced in April, as it's only likely to be €10, and tourist numbers for Spain generally are forecast to be at record levels, I think they will.

Our American part-time neighbours went this week and really enjoyed it, they stayed overnight nearby as I guess a lot of visitors do. And they are in their 70s, so old age pensioners do go on it! My husband did the walk last October with some friends, I chickened out and caught the train to Ronda instead with one of their wives where we had a day out.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What an incredible place.
Even though I watched the video of how they did it, I still don't understand!
What an amazing to have gone to work to every day too.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The investment in restoring the Caminito del Rey certainly seems to have paid off in terms of the boost to the local economy.
> 
> El Caminito del Rey transforma la economÃ*a del Guadalhorce en solo un aÃ±o . SUR.es
> 
> ...


Caminito del Rey - Diputación de Málaga

How did your friends book?
I was on the site looking at bookings and it said it was closed - something to do with new people running it i think?

I passed by the gorge, some weeks ago, on the road that runs from the lakes down to Alora. I was surprised to see one local business (the little bar right opposite the walkway) closed and for sale. Shame, as I always used to stop off there as views are really nice.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

I believe that there is a bit of a controversy about ticket allocation at the moment (no surprises there) in that over half of the day tickets have been taken by tour operators and local hotels, the local hotels are insisting on you purchasing a meal before the walk to be 'given' your ticket, and the tour operators making you pay for a tour whether you want it or not. if I get time later I will look up details, I believe 'The Olive Press' news paper did a bit of 'digging' on the story a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> Caminito del Rey - Diputación de Málaga
> 
> How did your friends book?
> I was on the site looking at bookings and it said it was closed - something to do with new people running it i think?
> ...


They got tickets as part of the accommodation deal where they stayed (booked by Airbnb whilst they were still in the States) - local businesses get an allocation of tickets so you can get one by that route, I think you can get them from some restaurants just for the price of a meal, so no need to stay over.

The booking system has always been terrible. They only released the tickets in 3-month blocks, so for example when my OH was trying to book a slot in October, they didn't go on sale almost until the end of September, and then they alll tend to get booked up at once.

Perhaps when the new concession who are going to be running it take over (which I understood was going to be in April, so last minute again!) the booking system will improve.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

OK thanks for the info both. Seems so disorganised and over complicated, and not for the first time! Lol


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> I believe that there is a bit of a controversy about ticket allocation at the moment (no surprises there) in that over half of the day tickets have been taken by tour operators and local hotels, the local hotels are insisting on you purchasing a meal before the walk to be 'given' your ticket, and the tour operators making you pay for a tour whether you want it or not. if I get time later I will look up details, I believe 'The Olive Press' news paper did a bit of 'digging' on the story a couple of months ago.



I can understand part of the ticket allocations going to local businesses, personally. The idea of investing all that public money in renovating the walkway was that it would have a regeneration effect on the local economy. If the tickets remained free and all the cheapskates just turned up with a packed lunch, there wouldn't be any money going into the local economy, would there?


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I can understand part of the ticket allocations going to local businesses, personally. The idea of investing all that public money in renovating the walkway was that it would have a regeneration effect on the local economy. If the tickets remained free and all the cheapskates just turned up with a packed lunch, there wouldn't be any money going into the local economy, would there?


''The idea of investing all that public money'', exactly PUBLIC money!!!!! the hotels/tour operators haven't thrown any money into the 'hat', and what's wrong may I ask Mrs Athina Onassis (AKA Lynn R) with a packed lunch? the first set of tickets were indeed free, but I believe that you now pay for which I don't mind, its an attraction just like the rest and needs paying for, as for the hotels making you pay upfront for a meal you don't want just seems wrong.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

banana plant said:


> I believe that there is a bit of a controversy about ticket allocation at the moment (no surprises there) in that over half of the day tickets have been taken by tour operators and local hotels, the local hotels are insisting on you purchasing a meal before the walk to be 'given' your ticket, and the tour operators making you pay for a tour whether you want it or not. if I get time later I will look up details, I believe 'The Olive Press' news paper did a bit of 'digging' on the story a couple of months ago.


The places that I've seen offer the entrada as part of a package, so if you *don't* want a meal+ ticket for Caminata del Rey or room + Caminata del Rey, you just get the meal or just get the room. If you just want the ticket for the walk you go directly to the website for tickets, so I don't really understand what you're on about.
From the little I know about the Olive Press it's not at the forefront of investigative journalism.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> ''The idea of investing all that public money'', exactly PUBLIC money!!!!! the hotels/tour operators haven't thrown any money into the 'hat', and what's wrong may I ask Mrs Athina Onassis (AKA Lynn R) with a packed lunch? the first set of tickets were indeed free, but I believe that you now pay for which I don't mind, its an attraction just like the rest and needs paying for, as for the hotels making you pay upfront for a meal you don't want just seems wrong.


The hotels, tour operators and the people who work in them will have paid taxes, so some of that public money will have been contributed by them.

One of the major drivers of doing this project was to boost the local economy and provide more desperately needed employment. If people come but don't spend money, how would that be achieved?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

banana plant said:


> ''The idea of investing all that public money'', exactly PUBLIC money!!!!! the hotels/tour operators haven't thrown any money into the 'hat', and what's wrong may I ask Mrs Athina Onassis (AKA Lynn R) with a packed lunch? the first set of tickets were indeed free, but I believe that you now pay for which I don't mind, its an attraction just like the rest and needs paying for, as for the hotels making you pay upfront for a meal you don't want just seems wrong.


I do not agree with visitors having to have a meal or a tour either. These businesses should have to compete for trade like everyone else. If a local hotel or restaurant knows that it is guaranteed say 100 lunches a day @ 10E a pop, you can imagine how the quality will be :caked:. 
This way of doing things is so open to abuse and back handers too :tape2: .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> I do not agree with visitors having to have a meal or a tour either. These businesses should have to compete for trade like everyone else. If a local hotel or restaurant knows that it is guaranteed say 100 lunches a day @ 10E a pop, you can imagine how the quality will be :caked:.
> This way of doing things is so open to abuse and back handers too :tape2: .


I don't think they do *have to.
*Doesn't the client decide if they want to get the ticket through a hotel, restaurant or directly from the ticket promoters?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This is probably where the Olive Press got the story from.

Empresas ofertan entradas al Caminito del Rey pese a que en la web oficial están agotadas - La OpiniÃ³n de MÃ¡laga

Local authorities in and around the area get the same number of entry tickets per day as are on sale via the official website (500, spread around various villages) which they make available to local businesses, who don't charge for the ticket but do charge for meals or overnight accommodation. So it's half and half. 

The problem has been, as I said, that bookings via the website have been very hard to make as they sell out almost immediately they go on sale. Perhaps when the €10 charge is introduced that will change, I don't know, or perhaps the practice of only making tickets available in 3-month blocks at a time will change. We will have to see.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> This is probably where the Olive Press got the story from.
> 
> Empresas ofertan entradas al Caminito del Rey pese a que en la web oficial están agotadas - La OpiniÃ³n de MÃ¡laga
> 
> ...


Ok, now I get it, but I still think it's the client that chooses.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

I am never one to use the saying ''see I told you I was right'' but in this instance ''see I told you I was right'', food/rooms etc being part of the deal, also what do the hotels etc do with any surplus tickets, the time/date on the ticket is the time /date you start your walk to prevent bunching up on the walkway,,,,,,i can see the ''wheels falling off'' here. But I am still going to do the walk no matter what!! it looks mental lol.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> But I am still going to do the walk no matter what!! it looks mental lol.


What, you're going to shell out a whole €10? You mad, reckless, extravangant fool, you.

That's €10 more than I'll be spending, you wouldn't get me up there for a gold clock. All I spent in El Chorro was the price of a coffee at the railway station café whilst we waited for the train to Ronda.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> you wouldn't get me up there for a gold clock.


Me neither - with my vertigo???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

banana plant said:


> I am never one to use the saying ''see I told you I was right'' but in this instance ''see I told you I was right'', food/rooms etc being part of the deal, also what do the hotels etc do with any surplus tickets, the time/date on the ticket is the time /date you start your walk to prevent bunching up on the walkway,,,,,,i can see the ''wheels falling off'' here. But I am still going to do the walk no matter what!! it looks mental lol.


Hi banana plant. I suppose this is a reply to me. (It really is a lot easier if you quote the person you're replying to as others have pointed out on other threads. all you have to do is click on "Reply with quote")
I still don't think the hotels or restaurants are getting away with anything or are pulling the wool over people's eyes, so we see it differently, that's all. 
Where we do agree is that the walk looks great, but how long is it, 6 hours did I see somewhere? I don't think I'd like 6 hours walking single file along such a narrow path with a bunch of strangers. I prefer walking with just one or 2 people.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi banana plant. I suppose this is a reply to me. (It really is a lot easier if you quote the person you're replying to as others have pointed out on other threads. all you have to do is click on "Reply with quote")
> I still don't think the hotels or restaurants are getting away with anything or are pulling the wool over people's eyes, so we see it differently, that's all.
> Where we do agree is that the walk looks great, but how long is it, 6 hours did I see somewhere? I don't think I'd like 6 hours walking single file along such a narrow path with a bunch of strangers. I prefer walking with just one or 2 people.



the official web page puts the time at about 3 to 4 hours (then again how long is a piece of string), so in summer heat could get a bit tricky, the actual wooden walk is only part of the trail at about 1.5 kms, the web page is quite informative, but they are not at present taking bookings Arrrgggg!!! I so want to go!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

‘World’s deadliest walkway’ the Caminito del Rey sold to private company | Olive Press News Spain

It has now been sold to a private company and hotels will have to start paying. Hopefully the whole booking process will be simplified........


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> ‘World’s deadliest walkway’ the Caminito del Rey sold to private company | Olive Press News Spain
> 
> It has now been sold to a private company and hotels will have to start paying. Hopefully the whole booking process will be simplified........


I know the report says "sold", but I wonder if that is really the case? I understood that what had been put out to tender by Málaga City Council was a leasing concession whereby a private company would lease the operation and pay an annual sum to the City Council.


http://www.europapress.es/andalucia...-minimo-anual-75000-euros-20160105132103.html


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Lynn you are exactly correct: The Olive Press is a terrible paper , their reporting is wildly exaggerated and often quite alarmist or provocative. The Caminito consession hasn't been sold at all, it has been leased by tender for four years @ €400k per annum rental on a full repairing lease...we shall see how that works out in the fullness of time. The maximum admission fee they can charge per adult is €10 and strictly limited on the number of visitors per day.
Do the maths...a bit of a worry in the longterm me thinks.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

country boy said:


> Lynn you are exactly correct: The Olive Press is a terrible paper , their reporting is wildly exaggerated and often quite alarmist or provocative. The Caminito consession hasn't been sold at all, it has been leased by tender for four years @ €400k per annum rental on a full repairing lease...we shall see how that works out in the fullness of time. The maximum admission fee they can charge per adult is €10 and strictly limited on the number of visitors per day.
> Do the maths...a bit of a worry in the longterm me thinks.


I don't care who is in charge, still can't book a ticket ''temporary closure of booking portal'', been getting it all week, is there anything that they touch that doesn't turn to ####.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> I don't care who is in charge, still can't book a ticket ''temporary closure of booking portal'', been getting it all week, is there anything that they touch that doesn't turn to ####.


Well, the restoration project itself didn't, for a start.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Well, the restoration project itself didn't, for a start.


you are quite right, and it looks spectacular through a pair of binoculars off the road, but the problem is I actually want to 'walk' the thing not look at it from afar.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> you are quite right, and it looks spectacular through a pair of binoculars off the road, but the problem is I actually want to 'walk' the thing not look at it from afar.


Plenty of people have done, 300,000 in the first year (including my husband and 3 friends, and the American couple I mentioned), so you have just been unlucky in being unable to book so far. My husband had to keep trying for weeks. With places per day being so limited for safety reasons, it is never going to be easy to get a ticket, just like when concerts by famous bands sell out within minutes of going on sale.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Plenty of people have done, 300,000 in the first year (including my husband and 3 friends, and the American couple I mentioned), so you have just been unlucky in being unable to book so far. My husband had to keep trying for weeks. With places per day being so limited for safety reasons, it is never going to be easy to get a ticket, just like when concerts by famous bands sell out within minutes of going on sale.


fair comment.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

No joy for anybody wanting to do the walk - the Caminito is going to be closed for "at least the next few weeks" (but no precise dates given) until the new company awarded the concession is ready to start operating. This article is very critical (rightly so) and the blame is laid fairly and squarely at the doors of the Diputación de Málaga.


Un fallo de la DiputaciÃ³n de MÃ¡laga obliga a cerrar el Caminito del Rey durante varias semanas . SUR.es


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Unbelievable, but as it is Southern Spain - not surprising!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> No joy for anybody wanting to do the walk - the Caminito is going to be closed for "at least the next few weeks" (but no precise dates given) until the new company awarded the concession is ready to start operating. This article is very critical (rightly so) and the blame is laid fairly and squarely at the doors of the Diputación de Málaga.
> 
> 
> Un fallo de la DiputaciÃ³n de MÃ¡laga obliga a cerrar el Caminito del Rey durante varias semanas . SUR.es


So very disappointing. When will they get it together.
This is the same kind of incompetence found in the school system concerning a pregnant teacher. There is not a teacher lined up for when the pregnant woman stops working (too difficult to predict maybe??!). No, the kids have to be without a teacher for 2 weeks (I think it is) before they can ask for a sub.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

el romeral said:


> Unbelievable, but as it is Southern Spain - not surprising!


the underground car park at Burriana beach has had to close after being open for less than a year Mayor Cristina Fernandez confirmed that the location of the car park left it ‘vulnerable’ because of the ‘instability of the hillside’ above the building and the amount of groundwater that it collects, it only cost 3 million euros


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

I have spotted this on a Nerja forum--- ''Today I noticed a trip to Caminito del Rey advertised in the travel agents window opposite the taxi rank in the centre of town - 30 euros and I think it was all inclusive. Not cheap but if travel is included and booking hassle is avoided it starts to look decent value''.----- I will have a look next time in town and get back to this thread.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

banana plant said:


> I have spotted this on a Nerja forum--- ''Today I noticed a trip to Caminito del Rey advertised in the travel agents window opposite the taxi rank in the centre of town - 30 euros and I think it was all inclusive. Not cheap but if travel is included and booking hassle is avoided it starts to look decent value''.----- I will have a look next time in town and get back to this thread.


just got back from town, the travel agent is Verano Azul located at Calle Castilla Perez (Nerja), the woman told me that yes they are going to do pre-arranged tours but,,,, A- they have not received any tickets yet so obvious can't start taking bookings,,,, B- they couldn't give me a price as they haven't been told themselves how much the tickets will be, I am defo going to keep my eye open and will report on here when tickets become available (after I have secured myself one first  ).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not as amazing but a lovely walk. Even I did it and had a great lunch at the Molino del Santo afterwards.

Ruta | Estación de Benaoján-Cueva del Gato . SUR.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Caminito del Rey is to re-open on 22 April, and reservations can be made from 18 April.

El Caminito del Rey volverá a abrir el próximo 22 de abril . SUR.es

Best look sharp, though, I have read elsewhere that only 10% of tickets (110 per day) are to be available for the general public to book via the website - the rest will be available through local businesses, tour operators, or reserved for school and other educational visits.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Not as amazing but a lovely walk. Even I did it and had a great lunch at the Molino del Santo afterwards.
> 
> Ruta | Estación de Benaoján-Cueva del Gato . SUR.es


Love El Molino del Santo - probably our favourite restaurant anywhere.

Another good walk from there is down the valley following the railway to Jimera de Libar - we've done it a couple of times. Just turn right rather than left after you've crossed the railway at Benaojan.

You can catch the late morning train at San Roque or Jimena de la Frontera up to Benaojan, walk back to Jimera de Libar and have enough time for lunch at Bar Allioli - make sure it's open first though.

Then catch the mid afternoon train back down to pick up your car.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> The Caminito del Rey is to re-open on 22 April, and reservations can be made from 18 April.
> 
> El Caminito del Rey volverá a abrir el próximo 22 de abril . SUR.es
> 
> Best look sharp, though, I have read elsewhere that only 10% of tickets (110 per day) are to be available for the general public to book via the website - the rest will be available through local businesses, tour operators, or reserved for school and other educational visits.


tax payers money paid for the upgrade, yet only 10% are available for direct purchase by tax payers ie not having to buy a meal/stay in a hotel/pay for a tour etc, did I not say a few days ago about the ticket allocation being 'bent', oh and by the way I also pay all tax due here in spain, like wise what happens to any tickets that the 'businesses' don't use for that day? don't forget each ticket is given a specific date and time to be used after that they will be null and void if not purchased and used.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

banana plant said:


> tax payers money paid for the upgrade, yet only 10% are available for direct purchase by tax payers ie not having to buy a meal/stay in a hotel/pay for a tour etc, did I not say a few days ago about the ticket allocation being 'bent', oh and by the way I also pay all tax due here in spain, like wise what happens to any tickets that the 'businesses' don't use for that day? don't forget each ticket is given a specific date and time to be used after that they will be null and void if not purchased and used.


Oh, just get in the queue and get yourself a ticket man.

Spain doesn't always work logically and for the best. Neither does the UK for that matter. Look at this for a ridiculous bureaucratic nightmare in the UK for a woman named Kim
Experience: my birth certificate says I'm a man | Life and style | The Guardian


> It emerged that in 1965, when my original birth certificate had been filled in, the registrar had written "female" on it, but marked me down as a boy in the book of registration – we'll never know why. I said, "Obviously I am a girl. I've had five natural births. Just change it for me."
> "I can't do that," she said. "We have a corrections procedure, but the book itself can't ever be changed." The correction would be a marginal entry next to the original one, dated on the day the correction was made. I'd need to provide medical records.


She wanted to emigrate but she can't leave the country because she can't be issued with a passport etc, etc

Nothing to with the Caminito, but all to do with people in power making poor decisions


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh, just get in the queue and get yourself a ticket man.
> 
> Spain doesn't always work logically and for the best. Neither does the UK for that matter. Look at this for a ridiculous bureaucratic nightmare in the UK for a woman named Kim
> Experience: my birth certificate says I'm a man | Life and style | The Guardian
> ...


How in Gods name can you screw up a one way walk?,,,, you go on line, book your tickets, print them off, turn up at your allotted time and date, show the man/women in the box he/she checks the calendar and the clock, gives you the nod and off you pop on your walk from 'A' to 'B', God forbid that there should be a 'C' involved to put a 'stick in the spokes' big time. After your walk if you fancy some refreshments then by all means make use of the local bars etc, I always when on a day out throw a bit of money around ie food/drink and a small souvenir. Bahh rant over.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Online bookings for the Caminito del Rey will be available from next Monday:-

La reserva y venta de entradas del Caminito del Rey se ponen en marcha el lunes . SUR.es


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Online bookings for the Caminito del Rey will be available from next Monday:-
> 
> La reserva y venta de entradas del Caminito del Rey se ponen en marcha el lunes . SUR.es


yea for only 10% of the tickets available  ,,, 37% for tour operators (so forget about walking it for 10 euros), 37% to be sold through local businesses in the area (so forget about walking it for 10 euros), and finally 16% for educational/scientific purposes etc, personally I don't mind paying a bit more if the school kiddies get the walk for free, not sure if I would want to be one of the teachers in charge of a coach load of kids on that walkway


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

banana plant said:


> not sure if I would want to be one of the teachers in charge of a coach load of kids on that walkway


I get a lot of parties of school children of all ages, from nursery to teenagers, coming past my house en route to a museum further up the street, and an artist's studio/gallery a bit further down. They can be a bit noisy but are generally very well behaved indeed and there are always plenty of teachers/monitors accompanying them.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

Tickets are now a available at 10 euros a person. I did the walk in September with my two children.
I was happy to pay to do it again as my Dad is over for a week in May and wanted to take him.
I had been checking the website morning and evening since the 15th of April (just in case they came out early) the day they came out I was so excited, clicked the day I wanted (a Sunday) and nothing was available, checked all weekends just out of curiosity and no weekends are available !!


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Costachick said:


> Tickets are now a available at 10 euros a person. I did the walk in September with my two children.
> I was happy to pay to do it again as my Dad is over for a week in May and wanted to take him.
> I had been checking the website morning and evening since the 15th of April (just in case they came out early) the day they came out I was so excited, clicked the day I wanted (a Sunday) and nothing was available, checked all weekends just out of curiosity and no weekends are available !!


pay the extra ? euros and try to book through a hotel, they only charge you extra for a meal and drink that you don't really want or need  I said this would happen and was slated for saying it.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

I saw your figures a couple of posts up.. My Dad is staying at a hotel in torremolinos, maybe we could see if they offer the trip. I need to pop there and see the parking in the area anyway I shall go and see what trips they do..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Having no head for heights, I haven't been able to walk the Caminito del Rey, but this one in China makes the Caminito look like it is for wimps! I feel queasy just looking at the photographs!


Tianmen Mountain now comes with glass walkway to offer new thrill to visitors | Daily Mail Online

Does anyone know how things are going since the new private company took over the running of the Caminito del Rey? Is the booking process any better/worse, and have visitor numbers been affected?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how things are going since the new private company took over the running of the Caminito del Rey? Is the booking process any better/worse, and have visitor numbers been affected?[/QUOTE]

Was up there last month as some people we know are out in September for a holiday and asked us to find out the position for tickets.We tried online and some of the people don't know their backside from their elbow so decided to go to the oficina to see what they had to say and getting tickets for September was not a problem.If I was coming up by car I would park up at El Chorro railway station where you can get transport to the tunnel entrance then you have got a 1 1/2K walk down to the start of the Rey.If you forget your water there are a couple of vending machines by the oficina.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely not one for the faint hearted! My OH has done the Caminito del Rey but even he says he will give this one a miss.

Abren una vía ferrata de vértigo de 650 metros en el Caminito del Rey | Diario Sur


----------

